

Show HN: Automatic automated unit test writer for Rails with RSpec - Nedomas
https://github.com/Nedomas/zapata

======
Nedomas
It all started with a belief that writing unit tests is a much more
deterministic process than writing app code. And it still holds true.

Do you think its possible to build writer in such a way so we don't have to
write tests anymore?

Running it would LOCK the class API in tests as it is. So all we would have to
do is writing code, locking it, writing more code, locking it too and so on.

